# Scammers crack me up



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the first email I got and though it was odd but I entertained it anyways. Notice how the two names dont match up and then she signs with a completely different name at the end! :thinking: I seriously don't know how people get scammed because this stuff is just to easy to recognize!


FROM: Vanita Streams

TO:


Message flagged Wednesday, May 30, 2012 7:04 PM
** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
** Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
** Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
** More Info: about > scams


Hello, can you come down on the price? Also please confirm mileage. Look forward to hearing back! 

I replied with:
On Thu, May 31, 2012 5:40:05 AM, Joe Deak wrote:
Price is negotiable. The mileage is 110,040


and here is the email I just got in return:

FROM: Marcy Steuber

TO: [email protected]

Message flagged Thursday, May 31, 2012 8:36 AM

Alright, that's perfect. My husband Bryan is actually going to be buying it. We worked it out so that he'll pay for the car, if I take care of the monthly policy premiums. I know I can afford it, but he wants me to give him at least a general idea of the cost before he goes ahead and buys it.
I'm at work, and they allow internet use to internal web sites only. Can you do me a favor, and go to Auto Quotes and run a quote for me, so I have at least something to show him? I'm local, with 0 recent tickets or accidents. Just let me know what the rate is and we'll come over after work today, if that's alright with you.
Thanks so much!

Jill


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol... crazy.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Forgot to add that the AUTO QUOTES part was a hyper link that they want me to click on!
Yeah, let me go ahead and do that....idiots


----------



## Centma (Mar 1, 2012)

I had exactly the same sequence. First message is to get your email, asking if the price could be dropped, and what the exact mileage was.

The 2nd message with the auto quotes link was well done, I wonder how many sellers click on the link? 

So now I ignore the first responses that ask if the price could be dropped with no other validation of the sender.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow thats crazy haha


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

They seem like good people to me


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i just found a toyhauler i was ready to buy, thought it might have been funny for the price but figured what the heck, emailed me back and before end of first sentence i was like huh......i didnt ask any of this all i asked for was a number you could be reached so i could ask questions about comming to look at it


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

The easiest way to tell is asking them for a phone number to call them and talk about it. Like tonka said they will spit out all kinds of other randomness but never give you a number.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was scammed hard this weekend lol.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> yeah i just found a toyhauler i was ready to buy, thought it might have been funny for the price but figured what the heck, emailed me back and before end of first sentence i was like huh......i didnt ask any of this all i asked for was a number you could be reached so i could ask questions about comming to look at it


I love all the newer big-bore bikes listed down here that have a snow plow on them in the pic and are asking a price so low it would barely cover a down payment.......... yeah, I'm sure you have a 2011 800r outlander in near new condition that you're willing to sell for $2500, oh yeah sure it's cool that it's up north where you just moved from and you're going to pay to have it sent down to me......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see this alot when one gets through and gets a post in:

_I have read your detail of the wheels and tires and i really interested to know about your product. Usually i prefer to use this type of wheels and i hope you will give more information about that._


----------

